# Live wallpapers from Prime to Droid X



## strut310 (Nov 1, 2011)

Live wallpapers from Prime to Droid X is this possible?


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

I assume what you're asking is if it is possible to put the live wallpapers from the TF201 on a DroidX. The answer to that question is likely "no." It would take a lot of port work, and unless there is a lot of interest, that won't likely happen.

All the best,

-HG


----------

